# Intro and tractor porn - my new Husky GT52XLS



## rugger (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello, 

I live in Central Texas, just outside Austin. We bought a 3 acre property last summer, 2 acres is cleared of 95% of it's underbrush and is yard-like. 1 acre is rough, tons of cactus, under brush, rocks, etc. I have been borrowing my Dad's JD LA105 (way too small/lightweight for our property) for a while, but picked up a new GT52XLS, mulching kit and utility cart. 










I really tried to convince the wife that a sub-compact tractor with FEL, MMM and Backhoe was the way to go...but she just wasn't having it. Normally 3 acres wouldn't warrant that, but like I said the back acre is completely rough, plus we have several leftover piles of cleared wood and a pretty big boulder pile. Plus a gravel drive to fix and maintain, man-made concrete "stream/water feature" I intend to remove, plus heaps of other projects, but I digress. 

I figure the GT can handle the mowing with no problem, even the steeper and rougher areas. It should be able to help me with clear a lot of the wood and boulders as well...one I load, plus handle some light gravel work and plenty more. 

I did installed the mulching kit with the 'Gator/Atomic' style blades. At first I attempted to do so as the instructions indicate - by lifting the tractor, but that just wasn't happening...mainly due to 1 bolt location (too tight). Perhaps if I had gone out and picked up a ratcheting 13mm box wrench. I wanted to see what it would entail to remove the deck anyway, since I'll do that when I am spending a few days just moving wood and rocks. Deck removal wasn't bad out all, reinstall took a bit more effort and brain work. That fab deck is pretty beefy and heavy. 

The blades themselves can easily be changed with the mower simply lifted. I did block the wheels and when I was actually doing the work I put some jack stands under there too, so don't flame me for not stands on the pic. 


















I'll probably bypass the seat sensor. I plan to get a big broadcast spreader for insect granules, leaf sweeper, aerator and other pull behinds later, and a receiver hitch to pull my other small utility trailer. 

I think I'll post my original blades in calssifieds if anyone is interested. They ar completely new, no cutting with them at all. Thinking $40 for the 3 blades shipped within the 48, OBO. 


































Thanks,
rugger


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Rugger.
That's heck of blade set shows no mercy. 

Nice looking homestead,keep the updates coming.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome rugger! Great looking property and a pretty looking tractor. That's a great mower there. Even though you'll need it, you gotta still hold out for the Sub compact with the FEL, or get yourself an old Ford or deere and have a ball!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## swtgardner83 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rugger,
I also live in C.Tx. & just got a GT48XLSi. I have been going round with the dealer, Partstree, & Husqvarna trying to get a mulch cover plate only for my 48" fab deck. They can't find anything for mulch kit/ plate for the 48". looking at your pics, my deck is the same (maybe slightly smaller). Do you Happen to have any info on the mulch kit?


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice Tractor : I have a few Issues same Unit I just picked Up , and might return it .

Has Harmonic's , and the *Delivery Prep was - pretty much Non-Existence !*


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I doubt rugger will be answering y'all's questions as he apparently has not been back since his original post over 12 months ago.
You might try sending a PM to him.


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

skunkhome said:


> I doubt rugger will be answering y'all's questions as he apparently has not been back since his original post over 12 months ago.
> You might try sending a PM to him.



Thanks Man - just Digging Into this Tractor as I'm spoiled by the Ingersoll I have
which is Down . 

I just don't have a lot of Time with the New House We moved into is Keeping
us really Busy . ( New to Us ) Built in 1972 , so somewhat a Fixer Upper . . 

The GTXLS seems Nice - I would just like it to be around in 12 years If You know what I mean . . so all the Investigation begins - I Know some of you guys read Your Owner's manual twice , so I only read it once , but I'll get eyeball Deep into the Design of these new Lawn Tractors . As some are so much smoother then others ..

Something is going on : so Far it looks like NO Timken Roller Bearings in the Bottom End of the New Motors - ( What's Up ) Only a 1930's Harley and Up
have these ?__?

My Tractor needs a Harley Motor , LOL
I Guess I'm looking at Commercial Equipment Design , but really 6K- 10K to Mow Your Freaking Lawn , Now If I had to Mow 12 Acres 
Lawn


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I say get that Ingersoll running again.


----------



## rugger (Mar 24, 2014)

swtgardner83 said:


> Rugger,
> I also live in C.Tx. & just got a GT48XLSi. I have been going round with the dealer, Partstree, & Husqvarna trying to get a mulch cover plate only for my 48" fab deck. They can't find anything for mulch kit/ plate for the 48". looking at your pics, my deck is the same (maybe slightly smaller). Do you Happen to have any info on the mulch kit?


I bought the mulching kit with the mower at Georgetown Farm & Supply. 
My deck is 52", so I doubt they are capatible, but try contact Georgetown Farm and Supply, they carry all the Huskys.


----------



## rugger (Mar 24, 2014)

Mower is doing great, mows well, hauls plenty. I am going to start clearing an acre of cactus and juniper soon, while I'll use a Bobcat for the cactus and moving a lot of stuff I expect the Husky will be pulling the trailer with heaps of wood. Man a subcompact would sure be nice for the property...but again the price is insane for newly outfitted one, and used ones are pretty pricey and hard to come by. I did borrow a neighbor's ancient Kubota with FEL to move a about 5 yards of dirt - that was nice, but that much dirt is a job for a larger tractor. 

Oh, that cart pictured - killed it on day two hauling rock - didn't exceed the load, but the movement shifted the bucket and sheared the plastic at the bolt holes. Took it back for a much better 4 wheeled unit - they gave it to me for an even swap.

Anyone have opinions on a good broadcast spreader for pesticide and seed, etc? Prefer a pretty high capacity to minimize the refills. Also planning on getting a simple spike aerator. 

Oh well. Time to sharpen the blades again.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

rugger said:


> Oh, that cart pictured - killed it on day two hauling rock - didn't exceed the load, but the movement shifted the bucket and sheared the plastic at the bolt holes. Took it back for a much better 4 wheeled unit - they gave it to me for an even swap.
> .


I was wondering how that would last when put to real work. We are glad to hear back from you and hear your report on how your tractor is doing after a full season.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

rugger said:


> Mower is doing great, mows well, hauls plenty. I am going to start clearing an acre of cactus and juniper soon, while I'll use a Bobcat for the cactus and moving a lot of stuff I expect the Husky will be pulling the trailer with heaps of wood. Man a subcompact would sure be nice for the property...but again the price is insane for newly outfitted one, and used ones are pretty pricey and hard to come by. I did borrow a neighbor's ancient Kubota with FEL to move a about 5 yards of dirt - that was nice, but that much dirt is a job for a larger tractor.
> 
> Oh, that cart pictured - killed it on day two hauling rock - didn't exceed the load, but the movement shifted the bucket and sheared the plastic at the bolt holes. Took it back for a much better 4 wheeled unit - they gave it to me for an even swap.
> 
> ...


We use garden lime spread around the yard the little critters get there ass burned
and it don't hurt anything except bugs

willy


----------



## PicoAzores (Nov 17, 2021)

Great photos! I have exactly the same tractor, but with a shoot discharge. This is the first time after 8 years I saw the bottom view of the mowing deck...in your photo! Now that I have to replace the blades (I did not use the tractor for several years in between), I have to find a away to lift that heavy thing. I hope this is not too late to post: why is your shoot discharge blocked with a board?


----------



## PicoAzores (Nov 17, 2021)

Guys I wonder why is the *GT52XLS* so hard to push and it makes clicking sounds while being pushed or is that normal? And then when the engine is on the tractor rattles somewhere underneath.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

PicoAzores said:


> Guys I wonder why is the *GT52XLS* so hard to push and it makes clicking sounds while being pushed or is that normal? And then when the engine is on the tractor rattles somewhere underneath.


Welcome to the forum Pico. To answer your first question about lifting the tractor, You'll need a jack as shown in the early part of this thread, or just unhook the deck and slide it out from underneath the tractor. Make sure you follow the user manual to remove, replace and adjust the deck. I'd remove the deck as it seems you may not have ever serviced it. Get it off and get some grease on the pulley fittings! And clean the underside of the deck.
For your second issue, there should be a wire rod at the back of your tractor hooked to the transmission. Pull this out to disengage the drive so you can safely move the tractor around without starting it. When done, push the rod back in to operate the tractor.


----------



## PicoAzores (Nov 17, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Pico. To answer your first question about lifting the tractor, You'll need a jack as shown in the early part of this thread, or just unhook the deck and slide it out from underneath the tractor. Make sure you follow the user manual to remove, replace and adjust the deck. I'd remove the deck as it seems you may not have ever serviced it. Get it off and get some grease on the pulley fittings! And clean the underside of the deck.
> For your second issue, there should be a wire rod at the back of your tractor hooked to the transmission. Pull this out to disengage the drive so you can safely move the tractor around without starting it. When done, push the rod back in to operate the tractor.


Thank you. I have purchased a similar jack today and will be lifting the tractor with wood boards that way. I have already replaced the three blades today, but after about 30 minutes work the central blade unscrewed itself and fell off while I was turning the engine off in order to take a break.

Removing the heavy deck may need two people? Then out it back on may also need 2 people. I changed the blades today using wood boards etc.

Regarding the wire rod.... I always use it, all the time, but even if with wire rod in, the tractor is very hard to push and makes a clicking sound. Normal? or what the problem could be?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you pull the rod out to push, shove it all the way in to drive.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I think you pull the rod out to push, shove it all the way in to drive.



Yep......Pull the rod out to disengage the HST then push it back in the engage it.......Also, another idea to lift a mower to service the blades and other stuff is with an old style block and tackle chain hoist......I have one mounted to a beam in the one barn just for that purpose.....Hook it to the front of the rider and raise it right up.....Works great and is very safe.....

Something like this.......

2 ton Manual Chain Hoist


----------



## PicoAzores (Nov 17, 2021)

Sorry, I made an error, it is OUT to push and YES, I always do that, but what I wanted to say that using the rod properly still the tractor is hard to push and is making clicking sound while being pushed. Any ideas why?

These GT52XLS are nothing but trouble, in many places.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

PicoAzores said:


> Sorry, I made an error, it is OUT to push and YES, I always do that, but what I wanted to say that using the rod properly still the tractor is hard to push and is making clicking sound while being pushed. Any ideas why?
> 
> These GT52XLS are nothing but trouble, in many places.



It should not do this......Are you sure that the rod is coming all the way out? Might have to jack the rear end up and make sure that the rod is still connected to the release on the rear diff......


----------



## PicoAzores (Nov 17, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> It should not do this......Are you sure that the rod is coming all the way out? Might have to jack the rear end up and make sure that the rod is still connected to the release on the rear diff......


Yes, the rod is all the way out. Neither HUSQVARNA nor their dealer were unwilling to repair this.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does it make the same noises during normal operation? If not, then I would say that the disconnect rod is broke off internally....


----------



## PicoAzores (Nov 17, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Does it make the same noises during normal operation? If not, then I would say that the disconnect rod is broke off internally....


Hard to tell, because the tractor normally is noisy, any tractor is noisy. The rod is not broke. When I pull and affix the rod the tractor can be pushed a little buit easier than all the way in. Makes a clicking sound as already described above. Surprises me that Husqvarna is not familiar with their own product. I can't buy more Husqvarna.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

All the rod does is release the brake, nothing more. Might need an adjustment


----------

